# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μετάλλαξη carduelis  balcanica με διασταύρωση αρχέγονης με μεταλλαγμένη major ;

## stam64

Εφέτος πρώτα ο Θεός καλά να είμαστε κ μεις κ τα πουλακια μας έχω σκοπό να ζευγαρωσω μειτζορ με δικό μου μπαλκανικα μηπως καταφέρω σε βάθος χρόνου να πάρω μεταλλαγμένα μπαλκανικα .
Το αυτό μαζί με τα πατριωτακια μου Κωστή κ τον Ανδρέα. Ίδωμεν

----------


## mitsman

Αυτά δεν θα είναι μπαλκανικα, θα είναι μπασταρδακια. . . θα έχουν μέγεθος μπαλκανικα με χρώμα μειτζορ, . .  Πολύ εύκολο

----------


## kostaskirki

> Αυτά δεν θα είναι μπαλκανικα, θα είναι μπασταρδακια. . . θα έχουν μέγεθος μπαλκανικα με χρώμα μειτζορ, . .  Πολύ εύκολο


Δημητρη εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που λες αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως ετσι περασαν οι μεταλλαξεις στις balcanica. Απο τις Major.
Σε βαθος χρονου και με τις καταλληλες συμβουλες παιρνεις το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα ,νομιζω.
Και οπως λες δεν υπαρχει κατι οργανωμενο στην Ελλαδα! Οσο για τους Ιταλους....
Ειναι σαν και εμας ψευτες και τις αρπαχτης!! Μονο ενας πολυ εμπειρος εκτροφεας ισως καταλαβαινει τι παιρνει. Μπασταρδα ή οχι
Και εννοειται παντα φιλικα!!

----------


## mitsman

Ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες Κωστα.... ειδικα για τους Ιταλους!
Οσον αφορα αυτο που θελετε να κανετε, ζευγαρωνοντας ενα σεττερ με ενα επανιελ μπορει καποια σκυλια να μοιαζουν στο σεττερ και με επιλεκτικα ζευγαρώματα να φτιαξεις μικροσωμα σεττερ.... αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι θα ειναι Σεττερ.... δεν θα παυει ομως να είναι κυνηγόσκυλα!
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι οπτικά ειναι πολύ ευκολο να κανετε αυτο που θελετε, ομως στο dna θελει πολλες γεννιες και πολύ καλό πλάνο με πλήρη επίγνωση της γεννετιή για να πεις οτι έχεις πάλι καθαρα μπαλκανικα μεταλαγμένα!!!

Δεν ειναι κάτι ακατορθωτο, ετσι αλλωστε δημιουργηθηκαν ολες οι ρατσες  σε ολα τα ζωα!
Σας το ευχομαι ολοψυχα να το καταφερετε..... ο Κωστας εδω σιγουρα μπορει να σας βοηθησει... εκμεταλευτήτε τον!!! χαχαχαα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτο που εχω διαβασει εγω, ειναι οτι οταν κανεις υβριδισμο στην 4η γενια f4 παίρνεις καθαρα πουλια...#25

Ο όρος *F1 δίνετε για την πρώτη διασταύρωση μεταξύ δύο διαφορετικών ειδών Α και Β.**
F1=Σκαρθι χ καναρινι

Ο όρος F2 χρησιμοποιείτε για να περιγράψει τη διασταύρωση F1 x F1.
F2=Σκαρθοκαναρο χ Σκαρθοκαναρο

Και υπάρχει η συνέχεια F2 x F2 δίνει F3…

Το F4 γίνεται αποδεκτό ως καθαρό πουλί και όχι υβρίδιο.*

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα καθαρο πουλί! ωραια!!! αλλα τι πουλι θα είναι??? μπορεις να το λες σκαρθί η καναρινι???? 
Για αυτο ειπα οτι δεν θα ειναι μπαλκανικα... τουλάχιστον αρχικά!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αναλογα προς ποια μερια θα πας, θα λεγετε η καναρινι, η σκαρθι. 

ας παρουμε σαν ποιο ευκολο παραδειγμα το καναρινι χ καναρινι αγριο που ειναι γονιμα και τα δυο φυλλα 100%.
το κανουν οι τιμπρανταδες για να φτιαξουν δικη τους γραμμη (συμφωνα με τον πινακα) στην 4η γενια θα εχουν καθαρο τιμπραντο.

οπως εγινε με τα κοκκινα καναρινια, τα jaspe και τα περισσοτερα καναρινια η καποιες μεταλλαξεις ιθαγενων.

----------


## mitsman

έχουμε βγει εκτός θεματος και χαλάμε το ομορφο θεμα του Κωστα, δεν θα παμε προς τα καπου... ο πινακας ειναι σαφης... f1 x f1 , δηλαδη σκαρθοκαναρο με σκαρθοκαναρο!
Οι τιμπρανταδες βαζουν αγριο με τιμπραντο και το αποτελεσμα το ζευγαρωνουν συνεχως με τιμπράντο σε κάθε γεννιά, μεχρι την τεταρτη γενιά που εχει μεινει θεωριτικά καθαρο τιμπραντο!

----------


## stam64

> έχουμε βγει εκτός θεματος και χαλάμε το ομορφο θεμα του Κωστα, δεν θα παμε προς τα καπου... ο πινακας ειναι σαφης... f1 x f1 , δηλαδη σκαρθοκαναρο με σκαρθοκαναρο!
> *Οι τιμπρανταδες βαζουν αγριο με τιμπραντο και το αποτελεσμα το ζευγαρωνουν συνεχως με τιμπράντο σε κάθε γεννιά, μεχρι την τεταρτη γενιά που εχει μεινει θεωριτικά καθαρο τιμπραντο!*


ωραία όπως το λες ποια η διαφορά το να ζευγαρωσεις μειτζορ φορεα μεταλλαξης με μπαλκανικα κ το αποτέλεσμα της μεταλλαξης που θα πάρεις στις επόμενες σεζόν (4-5 λεω τωρα εγω ) να το ζευγαρώνεις με μπαλκανικα.
υ.γ  εννοειται εντελώς φιλικά πάντα
υ.γ. πράγματι το τεντώσαμε το θέμα του φίλου Κώστα αν κ νομίζω ότι όλους θα τους ενδιέφερε ένας τέτοιος διάλογος (εγώ πάντως όπου κ αν έψαξα σε ελληνικά σαΐτ δε βρήκα κάτι αντίστιχο)  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Χωρισα τα συγκεκριμενα ποστ απο το *Η δικια μου προσπαθεια*


 παιρνοντας πρωτοβουλια απο τα λογια σας να μην χαλασουμε το θεμα του Κωστα  ,αλλα και να συζητηθει περισσοτερο ,αν καποιος εχει κατι να πει και να μην χαθει σαν συζητηση ,αφου τωρα ειναι και στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα

* η σωστη ονομασια ειναι carduelis carduelis balcanica αλλα δεν εφτανε ο χωρος στον τιτλο ...

----------


## tasos-mo

> Εφέτος πρώτα ο Θεός καλά να είμαστε κ μεις κ τα πουλακια μας έχω σκοπό να ζευγαρωσω μειτζορ με δικό μου μπαλκανικα μηπως καταφέρω σε βάθος χρόνου να πάρω μεταλλαγμένα μπαλκανικα .
> Το αυτό μαζί με τα πατριωτακια μου Κωστή κ τον Ανδρέα. Ίδωμεν


Σταμάτη δεν εχω ασχοληθεί με μειτζορ ποτε,αλλα μου φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφέρον το εγχείρημα σας..καλη δυναμη και καλη συνέχεια και στους τρεις σας. Το καλο ειναι οτι εισαστε τρείς και θα εχετε πιο γρηγορα αποτελέσματα και αξιόπιστα. Μπραβο σας..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> έχουμε βγει εκτός θεματος και χαλάμε το ομορφο θεμα του Κωστα, δεν θα παμε προς τα καπου... ο πινακας ειναι σαφης... f1 x f1 , δηλαδη σκαρθοκαναρο με σκαρθοκαναρο!


δυστυχώς το σαιτ που ειχα βρει τον πινακα δεν υπαρχει για να σου πω περισσοτερα....

να ξεκαθαρισω οτι δεν το εχω με την γεννετικη και τις μεταλλαξεις...

για εσας που ασχοληστε με μεταλλαξεις και εχετε ορεξη για διαβασμα ειναι ποιο ευκολο να βρειτε την ακρη.

----------


## jk21

ουτε εγω σκαμπαζω ...

αλλα αν καταλαβαινετε τιποτα ,ισως βρειτε κατι εδω

http://www.timbrado.com/foros/showthread.php?t=11318

http://oneven17.blogspot.gr/2012/07/...kenari-ii.html

----------


## mitsman

> ωραία όπως το λες ποια η διαφορά το να ζευγαρωσεις μειτζορ φορεα μεταλλαξης με μπαλκανικα κ το αποτέλεσμα της μεταλλαξης που θα πάρεις στις επόμενες σεζόν (4-5 λεω τωρα εγω ) να το ζευγαρώνεις με μπαλκανικα.
> υ.γ  εννοειται εντελώς φιλικά πάντα


Ας ξεκαθαρισω πως εννοειται οτι μιλάμε εντελώς φιλικά δεν υπάρχει αλλος τρόπος αλλωστε για κατι που αγαπαμε τοσο πολυ!!! Προς Θεου!

Εννοειται οτι το ιδιο θα κανετε και εσεις αλλα οχι με φορεις πχ εουμο αλλα με μειτζορ εουμο!
Σας βολευει αρχικα να ασχολειθειτε με μεταλλάξεις φυλλοσυνδετες σε αρσενικά πουλια!

Μα εξαρχης δεν ειπα οτι δεν γινεται! ειπα οτι γίνεται απλά θελει στοχο... ειναι μια υπόθεση που θα την πιασετε πιο ευκολα επειδη δεν εισαι ενας αλλα τρία αξιολογα παιδια!
6-7 χρόνια αν ολα πανε καλα νομίζω οτι θα μπορειτε να μιλάτε για κάτι ωραιο!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ενα ποστ απο το Αγγλικο φορουμ. ισως βοηθησει

i have kept quiet until i achieved my goal this year [i think it might be the 1st UK breeding], i have managed to transfer cinnamon/brown mutation onto the Himalayan Greenfinch  using the European Greenfinch [Carduelis Chloris], when i started i knew mutations had already been transferred onto the Chinese Greenfinch  and the Black-Headed Greenfinch [Carduelis Ambigua] so i thought i'd try Himalayans plus i prefer these to the other two species.
*With regard to the F1 hens they proved fertile 1st year [although some did'nt nest/lay eggs 1st year].Next season i'll be pairing carrier cocks to cinnamon hens so cinnamon cocks are on the cards.

http://www.nativebirds.co.uk/forum/v...p?f=49&t=34805
*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αρα ισως να μην χρειαστουν τοσα πολλα χρονια...ιδιος αν χρησιμοποιηθουν μικροσωμες μεταλλαγμενες μειτζορ, το μεγεθος θα επιτευχθει ευκολα. ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## kostaskirki

> αρα ισως να μην χρειαστουν τοσα πολλα χρονια...ιδιος αν χρησιμοποιηθουν μικροσωμες μεταλλαγμενες μειτζορ, το μεγεθος θα επιτευχθει ευκολα. ετσι δεν ειναι?


Έτσι νομίζω και εγώ.  Υπάρχουν Major με μέγεθος σχεδόν σαν balcanica 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς και στην φύση ή balcanica μπορεί να είναι από 12 έως 14 εκατοστά ενώ η Major ξεκινάει από τα 14 εκατοστά έως ...... Χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

Οι major που ειναι πολυ μικρες , απλα δεν ειναι καθαρες major  .Ειναι μιξη με το υποειδος carduelis carduelis carduelis και πουλιουνται σαν μικροσωμες major ... Σιγουρα υπαρχουν οχι πολυ μεγαλοσωμες major αλλα δεν εχουν τεραστια διαφορα απο αυτο που θεωρειται προτυπο  .Σε καθε περιπτωση το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο να βγουν μικρα πουλια που να εχουν την μεταλλαξη ,αλλα να εχουν και αλλα χαρακτηριστικα της balcanica ,οπως τα χρωματα (οχι πχ το εντονο λευκο της major ) ή το τραγουδι .Εκτος αν ο στοχος δεν ειναι μια καθαρα μεταλλαγμενη balcanica με ολα τα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα της ,αλλα να μοιαζει στην αρχεγονη μονο στο μεγεθος .Επισης αν βγει ενα τετοιο πουλι , περνα σιγουρα τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα στο παιδι του; Σκεψεις κανω γιατι απο γενετικη δεν σκαμπαζω πολυ ...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το χρωμα ετσι και αλλιως θα αλλαξει αφου αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο ενος τετοιου επιχειρηματος.
ολες οι μπαλκανικα ειναι ιδιες σε ολη την Ελλαδα?
οσο για το τραγουδι πόσοι γαρδελαδες εκτροφεις μπαλκανικα, ασχολουντε με αυτο? ελαχιστοι.

οι μεταλλαξεις τις μπαλκανικα θα απευθύνονται σε ''ειδικο κοινο''. αρκει να γινει σοβαρα και οχι για να τα αρπαξουμε, οπως κανουν κατι αλλοι.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα καταλαβαινω τι λες αλλα δεν ξερω αν το ζητουμενο ειναι μια balcanica μεταλλαγμενη ή ενα πουλι μεταλλαγμενο να μοιαζει σε χαρακτηριστικα balcanica .Νομιζω δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα ,αλλα ειμαι επισης σιγουρος οτι το κοινο που λες ,ακομα και το δευτερο να συμβει ,θα ειναι ικανοποιημενο σε αυτο που στοχευει

----------


## stam64

μια προσπάθεια είπαμε να κάνουμε με τα παιδιά με οτι αποτέλεσμα κ αυτό , αν όλα πάνε καλά  μετά από βάθος χρόνου.
σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο...
ο στόχος είναι μια balcanica μεταλλαγμένη και όχι  ένα πουλί μεταλλαγμένο να μοιάζει σε χαρακτηριστικά  balcanica..

μακρυά από εμένα για το ''ειδικό κοινό'' και οι αρπαχτές, δε είναι αυτό  το ζητούμενο κ απορώ γιατί αναφέρθηκε  :Confused:

----------


## jk21

Ακομα και η προσπαθεια να μην εχει τελικο αποτελεσμα οποιο αναμενατε ως στοχο  ,σιγουρα η διασταυρωση υποειδων του ιδιου ειδους ,που δινει σιγουρα γονιμους απογονους ,εχει σιγουρα ενδιαφερον ως προς το αποτελεσμα και ας μην ειναι κατι καθαρο προς το ενα ή το αλλο υποειδος

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εγω σαν ειδικο κοινο, εννοω αυτους που δεν τους νοιαζει αν θα ειναι πουλι μεταλλαγμένο, να μοιάζει σε χαρακτηριστικά balcanica..
αλλα θελουν απλα ενα μεταλλαγμενο γαρδελι στο κλουβι τους.

 χαιρομαι που καποια παιδια απο αυτη την παρεα, θα τολμησουν να κανουν κατι τετοιο.
 καλη συνεχεια και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο!

----------


## stam64

το ζητούμενο σε πρώτη φάση είναι να είναι ο τρόπος σωστός και όχι να ζευγαρώνουμε απλά για να ζευγαρώνουμε...
ίδωμεν , μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να πάρουμε πουλάκια από την πρώτη χρονιά κ προχωράμε βήμα-βήμα..

----------

